# Eureka Mignon Specialita



## Sbug (Mar 2, 2020)

After various frustrations with my Gaggia MDF grinder I decided it was time for an upgrade.

Funds are limited, especially at the moment, but after a couple of conversations and a recommendation from David at Black Cat Coffee, I settled on the Mignon Specialita.

Firstly can I just say what amazing service from these guys!! Ordered it late yesterday and it was delivered at 10am this morning - on Good Friday. Amazing!!

And I appreciate I'm still at the lower end of the scale as far as grinders go but what a step up from the MDF!

Lovely looking machine, great build quality and so much quieter!! Lots of nice features and I'm loving the big differences over the MDF - doserless, easier to clean, faster, stepless grind settings and so on..

Looking forward to seeing what improvements this makes to my espresso making - once I go through the pain of dialing in again!!

Big thanks again to David at Black Cat Coffee - top notch service!!!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for your kind words. I hope you enjoy it! They are cracking grinders.


----------

